# Cross the Alps



## EuroCycle (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Guys

one question, where is interesting on a guided Cycling Tour in Central Europe. It will be two times, 2 or 3 weeks in July and August and we cross Germany, Austria, Italia and Switzerland. 

That's a survey, not a concrete offer. I want to know how big is the feedback !!

Thanks for your opinions.


Regards Ingo


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

EuroCycle said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> one question, where is interesting on a guided Cycling Tour in Central Europe. It will be two times, 2 or 3 weeks in July and August and we cross Germany, Austria, Italia and Switzerland.
> 
> ...


I did part of the tour mt Blanc a few years back. (4days) it was fantastic. I would love to go back and complete it. MBMB offer a guided version called the three countries tour. (France, Switzerland and Italy) I believe it is a week long trip with 5 days riding


----------

